

Scott Directing "Blade Runner" Sequel - mrleinad
http://www.darkhorizons.com/news/21521/scott-directing-blade-runner-sequel

======
jamesturn
I'm just testing how to make links on this site: <http://example.com>

------
jamesturn
(test)[<http://example.com/2>]

